

LinkedIn is cheating the users - Gojja

When you apply for a job on or via LinkedIn you can see how many that applied or clicked the link before you. You can then make a judgement call, is it worth applying when 50 already did? But LinkedIn trick us. The click/apply counter doesn't match the clicks. They want to keep the clicks down so people get trick to think they have a better chans to get the job then they really have. In thet way more people apply and LinkedIn ears more revenue.
======
mschuster91
Is this still true after a certain number of hours? If the counter itself
doesn't update a database value in real time (which is entirely possible when
they use Squids for caching), then there will be a certain delay between the
click and the processing.

~~~
Gojja
Yes, it is true. At least I tried one job ad and clicked on it with different
devices and different IP:s. Still nothing. I know that they job that I applied
for is very popular (not the link the the comment). So my clicks would count
til at least 20 and from different devices 10. My friends have clicked as
well, but it´s stuck on 8. And I buy the once a day update, but it has been
weeks :)

------
Gojja
Well, over one week has pass by without any change. So strange...

------
mathias
[citation needed]

~~~
Gojja
Just try to click on "Apply on website" and see if the counter changes.
[http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=5243091&...](http://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=5243091&goback=%2Enmp_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1_*1&trk=nmp_rj_job)

------
Gojja
Still no change :s

